# FS: 29 gallon complete set-up



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

For sale is a 29 gallon complete set-up includes:

29 gallon tank (30"x12"x18")
stand 
light 
lid
filter 
ada substrate

PICK-UP ONLY
http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m529/jtchau/20121014_225600.jpg

for $75 -> 60 -> 50


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

what size is the heater?


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

Still have it for sale
heater is a fluval 200W heater


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

Bump

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Are the ADA already inside the tank or is it in a bag? What does the stand look like, please?


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

pm sent
bump


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

Price reduce to $75

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

bump for the price reduce


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

What are the dimensions? Is it a tall or long?

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

bump it up
want it gone soon


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

bumping it up


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

bump it up


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

bumping it up


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

do you have a photo of the set up?


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

do you ever come out east ?i will meet you half way....


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

bumping this up again


----------



## matt (Dec 12, 2012)

Still available? ... any pictures .... current asking price and location pls


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m529/jtchau/20121014_225600.jpg

Above is the link to his photo. I believe he is asking $50.00 for it.


----------

